# سيارات مستعمله للبيع، سيارة تاروس 2015 Ford Taurus SE



## cars102 (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*
*

[FONT=&amp]سيارات للبيع_ للبيع سيارة_للبيع_معروض للبيع_سيارات مستعملة للبيع_للبيع سيارات مستعملة_سيارات امريكية للبيع_سيارات مستعملة_للبيع سيارات[/FONT]​ *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ *يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها*​ *ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه*​ *عرض سيارةFord Taurus SE*​ *الموديل:2015*​ *حالة السيارة : مستعملة*​ *تواجد السيارة : امريكا*​ *اللون الخارجي :رمادي*​ *اللون الداخلي :اوف وايت*​ *المحرك :6 سلندر*​ *دفع امامي*​ *اتوماتيك*​ *ممشاها:*100 mi​ *السعر:114000 ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)*​ *السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث*​ *للتواصل مرسلتنا على*​ *[email protected]*​ *او التواصل مع*​ *ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989*​ *زياره موقعنا*​ *www.fromusatoksa.com*​ *ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "*​ *معلومات اضافية =*​ *السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره*​ *للمزيد*​ *تويتر*​ *https://twitter.com/ExporterGate*​ *او منتدنا*​ *http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php*​ *او الفيس*​ *https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl*​ *او الانستقرام*​ *http://instagram.com/exportgate*​


----------

